# Salmon



## Paymaster (Jun 30, 2012)

Did cedar planked salmon, skewers of shrimp and some asparagus over charcoals tonite.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 30, 2012)

That looks delicious PM....if you cook that again, can I come for dinner?


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, yum!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh good gravy.  Over the top again, Paymaster!  Lovely!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 1, 2012)

Drooling!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

That is a killer looking meal.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2012)

Holy cow......that looks wonderful.   I want that right now,


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh good gravy



DL, that saying made me laugh...I have not heard that before


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

That noise y'all are hearing is my stomach growling....That is a fantastic looking meal!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 1, 2012)

very nice, payman!

i bought a few cedar and alder planks for grilling, but i have yet to use them.

did you soak the planks first? how thick were they? did they burn much?

tia for your help.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> very nice, payman!
> 
> i bought a few cedar and alder planks for grilling, but i have yet to use them.
> 
> ...



I soaked them for about two hours. I put them in the hot grill bare for three minutes and turned them over add put the salmon on them. They did flame a bit at the edges but I keep a spray bottle of water for that. Just a few spritz knocked it down. I use planks that were about a quarter inch thick.

Thank everyone!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 2, 2012)

I cant see any gravy.

It looks delicious, those prawns look huge!


----------



## chopper (Jul 2, 2012)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Did cedar planked salmon, skewers of shrimp and some asparagus over charcoals tonite.



That looks wonderful...sure beats my hotdogs and SP fries I had tonight.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 2, 2012)

Are the cedar planks reusable or do you use them once then discard?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Are the cedar planks reusable or do you use them once then discard?


Supposed to be able to re-use, and I did once before. Cleaning them is too much trouble in my opinion and just don't know if I trust they are safe. I find them on sale and buy a bunch usually.So I just toss after first use now.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 2, 2012)

I would be tempted to buy cedar footage at the lumber yard and rip my own planks on my table saw. Maybe I'll do that...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 3, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> I soaked them for about two hours. I put them in the hot grill bare for three minutes and turned them over add put the salmon on them. They did flame a bit at the edges but I keep a spray bottle of water for that. Just a few spritz knocked it down. I use planks that were about a quarter inch thick.
> 
> Thank everyone!




thanks. i'll have to post pics when i try the cedar plamks out.

greg,  as i'm sure you know, be careful buying raw stock for use in cooking. a lot of wood is treated or has glues or other chemicals in it. i've always had to be similarly careful when buying lumber to make toys for my parrots to destroy.

for single use cedar planks, i'd love to find a source for those thin sheets of cedar that you get as a divider in higher end cigar boxes. those thin sheets would he perfect for a quick soaking and grilling, and then you can toss them when done.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 3, 2012)

buckytom said:


> greg,  as i'm sure you know, be careful buying raw stock for use in cooking. a lot of wood is treated or has glues or other chemicals in it. i've always had to be similarly careful when buying lumber to make toys for my parrots to destroy.


thanks for the warning


----------



## popeye59 (Sep 11, 2012)

furniture grade cedar is safer to use than the stuff cut up for shakes and shingles as those are generally treated with a fire retardant


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 11, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I would be tempted to buy cedar footage at the lumber yard and rip my own planks on my table saw. Maybe I'll do that...


We have a sawmill, so when we have apple, pear, oak, hickory, cherry, or cedar (I've used white--red cedar isn't indigenous here), I take the slab wood and cut it into "planks." I soak the planks, which in my case are about 1/2" thick, for about 4-6 hours. I have some butternut slab wood that I haven't tried, yet. 

I told the DH he should make planks and sell them--I'm a bit shocked at how expensive they are. I never thought to reuse them, I toss them in the woodstove.

If there is a local sawmill near where you live, you may be able to get slab wood very cheap. We don't treat our logs, so I'm not worried about using the slab wood as planks when cooking. I know where the logs are from (our bush), so don't worry about it. A local sawmill sells a pickup bed full of white cedar slab wood for about $40. FYI, slab wood is the first cut off the log, so it will contain the bark on one side (our sawmill is a bandsaw mill. The DH squares off the logs first and that is from where the slab wood comes--I imagine a circular saw sawmill operator does the same). I haven't found the bark to be an issue. If you want to build your own bandsaw sawmill, I know where you can get the plans <g>.

Paymaster--what kind of chocolate did you use and how did you present the asparagus? I can't really decipher how you did that by the photo. Did you drizzle it over the asparagus? Did you grill the asparagus or steam it? Intriguing combination.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Paymaster--what kind of chocolate did you use and how did you present the asparagus? I can't really decipher how you did that by the photo. Did you drizzle it over the asparagus? Did you grill the asparagus or steam it? Intriguing combination.



CWS, he grilled it over charcoal...not chocolate...  I love chocolate, I love asparagus...but would never consider combining the two.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 11, 2012)

CWS, where did you see chocolate and asparagus? I've looked through the thread and didn't see that. It doesn't really sound very good to me, but different strokes I suppose.  

Edit: never mind. I just saw PF's post.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 11, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> CWS, where did you see chocolate and asparagus? I've looked through the thread and didn't see that. It doesn't really sound very good to me, but different strokes I suppose.
> 
> Edit: never mind. I just saw PF's post.


Oh-oh--my early-morning dyslexia got the better of me (either that, or that craving I've been having for dark, dark chocolate played a trick on me).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Oh-oh--my early-morning dyslexia got the better of me (either that, or that craving I've been having for dark, dark chocolate played a trick on me).



I have a coupon for an eye doctor


----------

